# What is your least favorite sport?



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I know it's random, but I'm bored and curious as to what everyone's least favorite sports are. :b
Mine would definitely be basketball... I can't stand it. It's so boring imo and just doesn't interest me at all.:no

(Btw I know I'm missing a bunch, but I'm lazy and didn't feel like listing every single sport that exists, hence the "other" option lol)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Basketball for me too, I would prefer to watch golf all day than 30 mins of that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like playing almost all sports, but as far least favorite to watch, it'd probably be hockey.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

All of them. I hate sports.


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't like sports at all really, but if I had to choose my least favorite, WRESTLING and golf. I just don't... get the point of wrestling.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Golf because 95% of it is about staring at nothing. The other 5% is when the balls are moving.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Golf is pain.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Tennis or anything with horses.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Chess (if we're counting "things that aren't even sports")
Otherwise anything where all you're doing is waiting for stuff to happen and there's nothing good in between (eg. golf, cricket, lawn bowls, baseball/softball are all pretty much on par with each other)

Edit - wait... Long distance running or cycling is worse.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

where's the all option


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

baseball, too slow.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I think they're all incredibly boring. I've never been able to get into watching sports, during almost every football game I've watched (on TV), I've fallen asleep. The worst though would probably be cricket or basketball.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

That's a hard one. Most of the ones I've tried I at least liked somewhat while playing when I got into the moment. Basketball is up there though. Just brush a ****a and you get a foul. And I hate the whining and diving of soccer. But it is probably deep down some pansy pedestrian sport like curling.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Most of the American sports but basketball especially. They score all the time?!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

cant stand fake wrestling, ie; wwe


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Baseball is just painful to watch (as is cricket), american football too even though a bit better.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not a fan of watching any sport for mere amusement. I don't think watching anyone do anything is fun. However, it's hard for me to not like playing any sport. I haven't played much golf, but I imagine it'd be my least favorite to participate in (until I'm too old to run and jump), still, it'd be fun to play. Anyways, I'm not voting in this blasphemous thread.



Dre12 said:


> Most of the American sports but basketball especially. They score all the time?!


You suggest they raise the basket to 100 feet high? That way, the next MJ would average 0.1 points a game?


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Zone said:


> You suggest they raise the basket to 100 feet high? That way, the next MJ would average 0.1 points a game?


I always find with football (soccer) that the difficulty in scoring creates the tension, and as a result, the elation for the fan when a goal goes in. When I watch basketball, one team scores and then the other team scores, I just don't see the appeal in it at all.

I don't suggest that they change the game at all, it is very popular in America, evidently.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a few sports that I don't like:

Golf: Too slow.
American Football: Too many breaks in play.
Basketball: They score too often.
Formula 1: I don't find watching cars go round in circles interesting.
Equestrain: Watching horses dance doesn't interest me. This is on all the time when the Olympics is on.
Volleyball: I prefer seeing a ball being hit over a net with a raquet, not arms.

I only mentioned sports that I've seen on TV.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Hockey, I also don't care to watch most Equestrian sports although I have horses and love going on trail rides.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Tennis.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

pretty much every sport thats not ice hockey
Go RedWings


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

moloko said:


> Baseball is just painful to watch (as is cricket), american football too even though a bit better.


Yeah cricket is terrible. I just don't get it, especially test matches - five days! Twenty Twenty is bearable, just about.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

american sports all i hate


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Soccer. It's unreal that this is the most popular sport in the world.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Agreed. The only reason that its so popular IMO is that it's cheap and accessible to everyone. You literally only need a ball to play.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I hate sports altogether but baseball is sooooo boring. I can sit through hockey okay but I think I'd rather pluck all my leg hair out with tweezers than sit through baseball


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

All of the above except equestrian because I competed in various horse shows for a little over a decade. I got my trophies up and I was just stringing my ribbons to hang. Team sports are boring. People chase balls around are boring. Majority of sports we have involve some type of ball.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't like football.....could never play it because it's just too brutal, and sometimes I think the only reason why people like watching it is because they are drunk at the time (usually).

Don't like golf......boring.

Don't like swimming....too much chlorine.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

They're all boring


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Out of the poll options: Golf. I don't even understand how it's a sport. Baseball and Football i haven't ever played (it's uncommon here in Germany), but they don't look appealing to me either.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

You guys are killing me with all the golf hate,lol. That was what I played in High School, and I've always enjoyed watching it, knowing just how hard it is to become adept at it.

As for me, I watch an insane amount of sports on a daily basis, but Baseball and Hockey are the ones that I watch the least of. I'd probably like hockey if I just blindly chose a team to cheer on, and watched their games, but I just never get around to it. In baseball, I like the Mets, who are consistently awful, so that makes it a bit hard to watch, and it moves incredibly slowly anyway.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Golf, dull to watch, dull to play. Same with baseball/cricket.
Basketball is funner to play than Netball but I find it hard to take seriously with the excessive scoring.
American Football: Does certainly look like a fun experience to watch a game, but as has been mentioned there are too many breaks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Golf is hard for me to watch. In school, I never really cared for wrestling. Rolling around with some dude never appealed to me though I was okay at it.


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

Netball...
That game was just torture for me in High School.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fighting sports. Basically any sport that's just pure physical combat--boxing, wrestling, martial arts, etc. I've just never found two people fighting each other to be entertaining, in-and-of-itself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

For me, golf seems about as boring to play as to watch so definitely golf on that list. Though mini/crazy golf can be sort of fun now and then with other people.

I wouldn't want to do any equestrian sports, but I think all the others would be fun to play and I really like swimming (not watching it, just makes me want to swim and I don't have constant access to a pool.)

I'm not a huge fan of watching sports in general, golf has to be up there for sports I don't want to watch though... Probably would want to watch horse racing and similar stuff less as sometimes horses die racing, and that puts me off the sport as a whole.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Golf ..sports generally require participants to work up a sweat, not look for eagles or birdies or whatever


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Car racing because it's not even a sport. I have far more respect for the people who design those cars than those who drive them.

Golf, like everyone else. It's too slow when watching, and when playing, I don't like the fact that you spend most of your time walking to get to your ball, and only a few seconds actually hitting it. Plus you have to go diving into lakes and stuff to find your ball.

American Football is tolerable and I watch the superbowl every year, but it still annoys me because you get only a small amount of actual play compared to the length of the game. And each player hardly even plays. You get an offensive player playing on the field for like a minute total, then when the team goes to defence, an entirely new team comes on the field, and each defensive player plays for like a minute total. Then you also have special teams. I imagine it would be incredibly frustrating to play because you hardly even get to play.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

SD92 said:


> Formula 1: I don't find watching cars go round in circles interesting.


Don't you EVER get Nascar and F1 mixed up again. F1 is a million times better than stupid ******** going around in circles. F1 tracks actually have turns.

Anyway, I hate basketball. I was horrible at it in school and I've loathed it ever since.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Football. I don't enjoy watching most sports but a lot of them are fun to participate in. Football, on the other hand, isn't just boring to watch, it's incredibly boring to play. It's a little stunning to me that it's the most popular sport here in the US.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Not surprised golf is leading this.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

This is going to be the unpopular opinion, but soccer for me. I'm huge into sports but cannot get into soccer unless it's the US in the World Cup. I realize that it's the biggest sport in the world, but it's just too slowly developing and boring for my taste. 

I can respect and enjoy the technical aspects of measuring distance, wind and elevation when it comes to Golf cause I'm kind of a numbers dork. Baseball, Basketball and American Football are my favorites which got ****ted on the most on here aside from golf, lol :b


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Bee catching. I took up bee catching at school. In first year of high school we had two hours of bee catching every week. Its a damn tricky sport. Here in the uk we play the traditional method where you can use equipment to lure, but not capture, the bee - capturing must be done by hand. The key is to know what kind of music the bees are currently into, and play that music in order to attract them into your general area. Then what I like to do is put some jam down. Bees love jam and once they spot it they will be straight over, munching away on the jam. This is where I need to be quick and slam my cupped hand over the bee/jam. I will then raise my other hand and shout BEE!! so that the umpire can come along, have a look at the bee, check that it's not a bee I've already caught, and award me points. Other people are then allowed to catch your bee, which I think is damn unfair as its my good work that's brought the bee into the general area. So what I do then is to cup the bee in my hands and take the bee over into my car, where I will drive it into the next town. I put some jam down in the car too so that it doesn't buzz all over the place whilst I'm driving - I've had a couple of accidents because of that already, but that was back in the day when I would try to save petrol by transporting bees to the next town in batches of ten.




But as everyone in the uk knows, our education system has some peculiarities that need sorting out. At our school we had bee catching classes in the winter. This was very frustrating. I had done my research and there I was in bee catching class in my shorts and t-shirt, I had Copa Cabana by Barry Manilow playing on my ghetto blaster at full volume, some jam down, and my mum waiting with the car to transport the bees. I told my class mates that the music and my mum were to catch bees, but because I didn't manage to catch any bees, they didn't believe me. My street cred never recovered, and this is why it's my least favourite sport.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Football and baseball are both boring as **** and hard to understand... or maybe not, either way I don't really care enough to try to understand them. I don't really get hockey either, but for reasons pertaining to national pride I will tolerate it in small doses, anyway that one time we _almost_ won the Stanley Cup was pretty cool. The only sports that I would voluntarily watch without being strapped to a chair with my eyelids pried open by pliers are, in order: tennis, volley, soccer. Everything else sucks balls, no pun intended hawhaw.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't understand the rules of American football and I find it very boring to watch. What's with all the stopping and starting? Woooooooo we made some yards, let's show you several replays of a player catching the ball. Now to a 5 hour commercial break brought to you by your friendly insurance companies. Yawn. 

Overall I'd say curling is my least favourite sport, pushing a big rock on ice by brooming, who would watch that?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Anduin said:


> Overall I'd say curling is my least favourite sport, pushing a big rock on ice by brooming, who would watch that?


Who doesn't want to watch that? It's like a giant shuffleboard with brooms.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Famous said:


> cant stand fake wrestling, ie; wwe


You might enjoy UFC/MMA.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Golf and equestrian sports. They come off as too elitist for me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

All of the above, especially when it comes to watching them. If I was more physically fit might enjoy playing some of them, but there is a long list of things I would rather do


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*All of It Bores Me to Tears*

Watching all sports bores me to tears.

I enjoyed playing some sports as a kid, 
but later on I couldn't have cared less.

It all looks and sounds the same to me.

One team wins, one loses, the one that won before, loses and on and on and on to infinity.

*Mindless caveman tribalism. *
Us versus them.

BORING !!!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :blank:yawn:yawn:yawn

*My absolutely LEAST favorite would be GOLF.*
I cannot understand all of the fuss of watching someone take HOURS just to knock a tiny ball into holes in the ground and get paid zillions for it.

I have to admit that I still like to watch GOOD *pool games* with great shots once in a while. I grew up with a pool table in my basement.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have to say golf and equestrian sports. Golf is my least favorite.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I know golf is winning, and it is a painful sport to play and to even watch, but on the field trips that I've been to a golf course, we at least made our own fun off it.

But this... THIS has to be the most... Just watch. This is the 10 greatest shots too, which proves that it's a waste of a "sport." Geh.




 It's basically shuffleboard on ice. With broom sweeping. Lots and lot of broom sweeping. :smh


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Fighting sports. Basically any sport that's just pure physical combat--boxing, wrestling, martial arts, etc. I've just never found two people fighting each other to be entertaining, in-and-of-itself.


I see I've finally spotted someone besides me who doesn't care for any of this (with the exception of maybe standard boxing a bit). All this MMA stuff does not interest me... at all. For a while I couldn't find ANYONE that shared my sentiment. Even the people I knew that weren't into sports at all still were very into the MMA and the like.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Aside from my above post, I've never gotten into basketball out of all of these. I think it's mainly due to the frequency of scoring and the way the game moves. It's back-and-forth-and-back-and-forth scoring every five seconds basically. I've always preferred hockey the most, and it seems that factors I've given work almost the opposite way with hockey than they do with basketball.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Football

I don't like the culture surrounding it, the half time shows, marching bands, junk food, painted faces and bodies, plastic and orange-ish looking cheerleaders, stadiums, tribal behavior, sitting in the stands, armchair coaching, etc. 

I also don't much care for the sport itself. It's okay to play, I guess, but it's too slow. I'm also incapable of enjoying teamwork and I couldn't care less about the players.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't really care for sports at all. If the Oregon Ducks are playing I _might_ watch.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

All except soccer. I hate sports in general though, so my vote doesn't mean much.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Team sports are for toddlers who need help/support*

Balls OK

Driving (sad about mechanics) I built, raced and fixed my own cars
Cycling
Squash
Tennis

A person who can do it themselves

No office team

But I did sailing racing in teams of 2. So I was wrong above.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Arkiasis said:


> Don't you EVER get Nascar and F1 mixed up again. F1 is a million times better than stupid ******** going around in circles. F1 tracks actually have turns.


Thank you. As a F1 fan, it annoys me when people deride F1 as boring, easy, going round in circles etc. It is much more complicated and interesting than that.

As for me, I like most sports, but the ones I would find most boring are:
American Football
Equestrian sports
Rugby
Shooting
Squash


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Could care less for any sports, besides hockey, I enjoy hockey.. but I still never watch it


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Soccer


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Boxing, especially for women.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Golf - standing around all day, I'd flip out completely


----------

